# Orchis (Galearis) wardii



## Bernd_S (Dec 9, 2014)

I got Orchis (Galearis) wardii. For culture, I could only find that it with Cyp. flavum together occurs. So I treat them now. (calcareous, clayey, permeable hardly humus, winter dry and cold about 8°C)
Seems to be a very mykotrophe orchid.
Have any of you read about the culture?
greetings
Bernd


----------

